# [Batch] Problem mit Darumformat YYYYMMDD



## Gämeu (10. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich suche jemanden der mir diesen Code perfektionieren kann:


```
REM Aktuelle Zeit abrufen
set CURRENTTIME=%TIME%

REM Zusammensetzung Archivname
set ARCHIVNAME=%DATE:~6,6%%DATE:~3,3%%DATE:~0,2%

REM Verzeichnis erstellen
mkdir %ARCHIVNAME%
```

Wenn ich den Batch ausführe bekomm ich ein Ergniss von *200512.01* (Beispiel Datum), weiss jemand wie man den Code richtig setzt das der Punkt nicht auftaucht!?

MfG
Julian K.


----------



## chrysler (11. Oktober 2005)

So schaut der Code dann aus einem folgenden Beispiel korrektwerweise aus (den Beitrag findest du acuh hier im Forum):


```
REM Aktuelle Zeit abrufen
set CURRENTTIME=%TIME%

REM Zusammensetzung Archivname
set ARCHIVNAME=%DATE:~6,6%%DATE:~3,2%%DATE:~0,2%       <== bei ~3,3%%DATE muss ~3,2 stehen

REM Verzeichnis erstellen
mkdir %ARCHIVNAME%
```

MfG
chrysler


----------

